# Versa ball joint



## mailbox (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm trying to remove a lower control arm from the Versa. All bolts are off, including the horizontal bolt adjacent to the ball joint. Do I use a ball joint fork to free the ball joint stem from the spindle? How does one remove the ball joint from the spindle (knuckle)?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Usually a solid "whack" with a big hammer against the knuckle will break the ball joint stud loose.


----------



## mailbox (Feb 5, 2011)

I've hit the spindle/knuckle, I've also tried driving it loose with a cold chisel between the ball joint and the spindle. The ball joint stud is not a regular taper for this car, so it doesn't just slide into the spindle. 

Do you use a 'pickle' fork to force the ball joint to separate?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Haven't done one on a Versa, but having just looked it up on ALLDATA, I see they use the through-bolt style instead of the tapered stud they always used in the past. For the style they are using on the Versa, I would just soak them down with rust penetrant and use a big prybar between the control arm and knuckle to push the ball joint stud out of the knuckle.


----------



## mailbox (Feb 5, 2011)

I used a fork to separate the ball joint, but I did not like the force that had to be used. Poor design, in my opinion.

It would be great if somebody posts the instructions from the factory service manual in the FSU section (front suspension). 

If someone sends me a copy of the FSU.PDF file I'll write a procedural document and post it here so that other know.


----------

